# PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC mit Geforce RTX 3070 Ti und Core i7-12700K für 2.500 Euro [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC mit Geforce RTX 3070 Ti und Core i7-12700K für 2.500 Euro [Werbung]*

					Das PCGH-Ratgeber-Team hat sich dieses Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie ein Gaming-Rechner für rund 3.000 Euro aktuell aussehen könnte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC mit Geforce RTX 3070 Ti und Core i7-12700K für 2.500 Euro [Werbung]*


----------



## RX480 (5. Februar 2022)

Das wäre jetzt wohl ein PC speziell für *WQHD *?
große CPU aber kleine Graka

alternativ:
Falls Jemand eher in *4k* spielt würde ich die Kosten anders balancieren:
kleine CPU+große Graka (z.Bsp. aktuell ne Toxic@AiO aus dem Mindstar)




__





						CB 1100 - Intel Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für CB 1100 - Intel




					geizhals.de
				



_Das NT nur ne Nr. größer mit 750W + Ram OCen wäre nice to have,  ggf. 32GB Dualrank








						Seasonic Focus GX 750W ATX 2.4 ab € 129,19 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Seasonic Focus GX 750W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 120mm, semi-passiv • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 2x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, … ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						goodram IRDM PRO DEEP BLACK DIMM Kit 32GB ab € 136,78 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für goodram IRDM PRO DEEP BLACK DIMM Kit 32GB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



_
am Ende sogar noch deutlich preiswerter (je nach Konfig ca. 2150-2250€)


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2022)

Grundsätzlich schon richtig, nur sind die Redakteure recht ordentlich von DLSS angetan und wählen deshalb eine grüne Karte, ein paar Nummern kleiner. DLSS hat inzwischen wirklich eine akzeptable Qualität, das muss man zugeben. Persönlich würde ich aber auch eher zur größeren rasterizer-Karte greifen. Einfach, weil man diese Leistung dann auch in wirklich allen Spielen hat und nicht nur in DLSS Titeln.


----------



## RX480 (5. Februar 2022)

Na dann viel Spass!

Solange der User noch mit den vielen verschiedenen DLSS-Versionen rumhantieren muss und ggf. das
Sharpen verstellen, ... ist das noch net wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei.
(wieviele User haben denn die Kennung ? ... Es bräuchte mal ne Liste in welchem Game welche Tweaks)

Und wenns dumm läuft reichen trotzdem die 8GB Vram net für 4k-DLSS.
Man darf net vergessen, das 2.500,-€ ne ganze Menge Knack sind!
_(ich würde keinen neuen PC kaufen, wo ich schon am 1. Tag net 4k nativ spielen kann)_


----------

